# help! emmigrating to spain for chancers



## zoeaharis (May 24, 2010)

Hi, me (aged 22) and my girlfriend (aged 20) are thinking of just flying over to Spain and seeing if we can survive. We have no ties, no house or car to sell and the ability to save money. We would love to know where in Spain we are likely to find work, what we need to have before going and realistically our chances of doing so.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Try it, but you'll need some savings simply to be able to put down a deposit on somewhere to live and to pay the rent etc. Jobs are very scarce, theres 20% unemployment, school leavers are just about to flood the market, but if all else fails, you can call it an extended holiday!!

As for the best place to find this elusive work????? The tourist coasts I guess, but your chances are not good!

Jo xxx


----------



## zoeaharis (May 24, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, my girlfriend works in an elderly care home and we were thinking she would get work in one of those but in an expat community. How much money are we talking?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zoeaharis said:


> Thank you for your reply, my girlfriend works in an elderly care home and we were thinking she would get work in one of those but in an expat community. How much money are we talking?


there are very few homes for the elderly (I_ think_ there's one not far from me:confused2 - it's not really something we have in Spain

there _might_ be work as a mobile carer - I know someone who does that - but the money is appalling (maybe 7euros an hour), and there would probably be many many applicants for any vacancies

as to how much you need to bring with you - you will be looking at paying out probably 3 months rent just to start with (1 mth rent 2 mths deposit) - monthly rental will be depend upon where you go

as jojo said - there is very little work of any type around - maybe a bit of seasonal work - but also the fact that the season is just starting up could mean that rents will leap up


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zoeaharis said:


> Thank you for your reply, my girlfriend works in an elderly care home and we were thinking she would get work in one of those but in an expat community. How much money are we talking?



Funnily enough I applied for a job in an expat care home when I first moved here two years ago. I'm a qualified nurse, but that counts for nothing here cos of the language etc. Anyway, It was a job! I was put on a waiting list of about 30 people and told they'd use me for "bank work" - they've phoned me once since!! The pay was 5€ an hour and the hours were per shift 8am - 8pm with a break between 2 - 4pm. If I'd had been lucky enough to get a proper job with them, the work was 6 days on and 4 days off, But I think it would have been contracted so therefore they would have paid my tax, not sure if that was included in the 5€ an hour. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

zoeaharis said:


> realistically our chances of doing so.


None


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zoeaharis said:


> Hi, me (aged 22) and my girlfriend (aged 20) are thinking of just flying over to Spain and seeing if we can survive. We have no ties, no house or car to sell and the ability to save money. We would love to know where in Spain we are likely to find work, what we need to have before going and realistically our chances of doing so.


I would be surprised if you were able to make a living and stay here for more than 6 months. I say 6 months 'cos the holiday season is starting and you might be able to pick up work there. I would think it was really difficult to pick up nursing home work, so I'd imagine you'd have to turn your hand to other stuff 
BUT
you never know!! 
You could, as you say, just jump over now and see what happens, you're young with no kids or OAP parents to worry about. 
OR
Wait for a couple of years until the situation here is a bit better and in the meantime take holidays here and research where you'd like to live and how to do it

You decide


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Try club la costa in fuengirola, my daughter and her partner worked there for 8 months last year and made quite a lot of money - enough to cover rent, bills and look after their baby. They ate out most nights and only worked a 20 hour week each!!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I havea friend based in Calahonda looking for promo people to work in Puerto Banus in the summer months. Not sure what it entails as it's not really my thing but could give you his e-mail address if your interested?

Send me a PM if you want his details.




Cazzy said:


> Try club la costa in fuengirola, my daughter and her partner worked there for 8 months last year and made quite a lot of money - enough to cover rent, bills and look after their baby. They ate out most nights and only worked a 20 hour week each!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

natalieml said:


> I havea friend based in Calahonda looking for promo people to work in Puerto Banus in the summer months. Not sure what it entails as it's not really my thing but could give you his e-mail address if your interested?
> 
> Send me a PM if you want his details.


The op needs to make 5 posts before s/he can PM. 
Tell us more about yourselves and write some replies and then PM who ever you want!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

My neighbour pays 600€'s a month for someone to look after her ma-in-law in house & that's for 12hrs a day , 6days a week!!


----------

